# HELP setting up a WIFI USB adapter!!!



## jpe118 (Dec 12, 2005)

So I finally hooked up my Humax 800 DVDr unit. I don't have a land line in my house so I needed to first use a neighbors phone line (done this morning) and then (((hopefully))) hook up the unit via the USB port in the back to my home cable modem. 


I DO NOT have a home network (yet). 

What I do have is an unsecured wifi signal in my house (found out when friends visited and connected via their wifi enabled laptop). 

SO: I bought a D-Link DWL-G122 wireless USB adapter. The idea is: that I can latch into this unsecured wifi and use that INSTEAD of a phone line. 

Since I am not going over my home network (via my computer)- It's very up in the air as to if this is even possible. Upon initial try- I couldn't get the HUmax unit to recognize the USB adapter- but I didn't have much time... so I will try again this afternoon. 

Anyone with any thoughts on this? How it can happen???

If it's not possible.... I want to go ahead and get my MAC hooked up with wifi. So... the next question is: THOSE WITH MACS.... how do you have your network set up?


THANKS FOR ANY AND ALL HELP!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot use the USB port on the back of a cable or DSL modem.. You can use only one of the supported adapters to connect to your network, throug your computer or a router. 

You can use serial PPP, or one of the wired or B adapters until 7.2.1 is picked up by your box, then use your G adapter.
Be sure You have correct HW version A2 of that adapter, or it won't work.


----------



## jpe118 (Dec 12, 2005)

> You cannot use the USB port on the back of a cable or DSL modem.. You can use only one of the supported adapters to connect to your network, throug your computer or a router.


I'm not doing that- I'm plugging the adapter directly into the back of the Humax tivo unit. If it doesn't work... I could buy a usb adapter.... but i'm not at that point yet.



> You can use serial PPP, or one of the wired or B adapters until 7.2.1 is picked up by your box, then use your G adapter.
> Be sure You have correct HW version A2 of that adapter, or it won't work.


This is where you lost me.

7.2.1 is picked up by my box.... that's a tivo version, correct? So basically.... you think i may need to hardwire the box into my network (with a usb router)- d/l the latest version... and then i can use my adapter (BY "G" you mean, the DWL-G122?).

what is HW version? I guess I need to check the box to see if it's version A2.


----------



## Mean150 (Jan 18, 2006)

Having a problem with connecting my humax drt800 to my existing home network. My main question is does the router make a difference. I have a netgear wgt624 version2 router currently. I had bought the linksys usb200m but tivo says it is not supported. I am looking at the wireless adapter that linksys sells and I know I can only get versions 2.6,2.8, or 3.0 for my system. So I am taking back the linksys usb200m adapter and I have nothing else to go with at the monent. ANY suggestions would be great


----------



## sschr (Jun 20, 2005)

I have found that using the recommeded USB adapters, I was able to connect to my home wireless network. The trick is to find one that is still being sold, that will work with the particular model you have. I am connected at the 802.11b level now, but I noticed that Tivo is now making a 802.11g adapter that works with all Series 2 DVR's. I ordered one yesterday. I will let you all know how it works.


----------

